# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Dế cảm ứng giá rẻ cho sinh viên

## blogwhey1

Dế cảm ứng giá rẻ cho sinh viên

Không chỉ điện thoại thông minh, nhiều thiết bị nằm trong tầm 2 triệu đã bắt đầu sử dụng công nghệ cho phép dùng tay điều khiển dễ dàng hơn
Có mặt trên thị trường khá lâu, nhưng phải tới khi iPhone xuất hiện, công nghệ cảm ứng điện dung mới trở nên phổ biến. Việc sử dụng nhận dạng bằng điện trên da tay người cho phép điều khiển các ứng dụng trên màn hình chạm nhẹ nhàng và đơn giản hơn so với cảm ứng lực của công nghệ điện trở.
Cách đây vài năm, điện trở vẫn còn chiếm số đông, trong khi cảm ứng điện dung chỉ trang bị cho các dòng máy cao cấp gồm nhiều hãng samsung điện thoại lg ...., thì hiện công nghệ này đang trở nên phổ biến và xuất hiện trên cả các model giá thấp.
Dưới đây là 5 mẫu di động sử dụng công nghệ cảm ứng điện dung có giá tốt nhất đang bán tại Việt Nam.
Sony Ericsson Yendo (2,5 triệu đồng)

Sony Ericsson Yendo với mức giá tốt.
Có thiết kế như chiếc X10 Mini, Yendo là mẫu Walkman nhỏ gọn, máy có màn hình chạm điện dung rộng 2,6 inch, cho phép truy cập các ứng dụng chơi nhạc, kết nối mạng xã hội dễ dàng. Model này không có 3G hay Wi-Fi.
Samsung Corby II (3,2 triệu đồng)

Corby II với màn hình rộng rãi. Ảnh: Quốc Huy.
Corby II có màn hình rộng 3,14 inch, độ phân giải QVGA, thiết kế dành cho người dùng trẻ. Máy hỗ trợ Wi-Fi chuẩn n, không có 3G, tính năng đặc biệt trên model này là khả năng kết nối Facebook trên mọi đường mạng.
LG Optimus Me (3,5 triệu đồng)

Optimus Me chạy Android. Ảnh: Quốc Huy.
Mẫu Android Froyo dòng diện thoại lg cam ung giá rẻ có màn hình 2,8 inch, hỗ trợ cảm ứng đa điểm. Máy có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, tích hợp đầy đủ các kết nối như 3G, Wi-Fi.
Samsung Galaxy Mini (3,7 triệu đồng)

Galaxy Mini chạy Android 2.2. Ảnh: Quốc Huy.
Là đối thủ của Optimus Me, thiết bị này có màn hình QVGA 3,14 inch, hỗ trợ đa điểm. Máy chạy Android 2.2 Froyo, hỗ trợ kết nối 3G/HSDPA, Wi-Fi.
Q-mobile S10 (4,1 triệu đồng)

S10 là chiếc Android đầu tiên của Q-mobile, thiết bị này có các tính năng giống như Optimus Me hay Galaxy Mini. Thiết kế của S10 uốn cong, máy sở hữu màn hình rộng 3,2 inch, camera 5 Megapixel.​

----------


## johnkims

hàng này xài cũng ok ...^^ giá cũng ko cao lắm.nói chung hợp vs túi tiền sv hihi ^^

----------

